# how to open .GRO files(serious sam (sec encounter)



## shreyasvv (Apr 10, 2007)

hi guys and gals(if any)
please tell me how do i open the music file of serious sam second encounter(.gro file). i tried with all players possible but was unsuccessful.please help me.

thanks in advance.


----------



## shreyasvv (Apr 10, 2007)

*how to open (.gro) file(serious sam-sec encounter)*

hi
can somebody please tell me how i can open the music file of serious sam sec-encounter. it is a (.gro) file.i managed to open the first encounter file through windows media player but couldnt open the sec encounter file. please help


thanks in advance


----------

